# Can't Make a Successful Phone Connection



## oaklandsberg (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello. New to the forum. Ignorant on technology, but big fan of TiVo.

Just today I got a DirecTV HD Tivo DVR hooked up in my new house. Unfortunately, the tech knew nothing about TiVo and left before making sure it properly was downloading program information.

I assumed it would be like the old TiVo systems where I picked a local number and it called out. I guess all of these TiVo systems now call the same 800 number?

Anyhow, I'm trying to get it to call out, but it keeps failing. I have a working phone line running from the TiVo into a working phone jack.

Anyone know why it won't make a successful call?

My backup plan is to do the networking thing, which it seems people in the know prefer, but I'm really fine with the old school method.

If I do the network, is there special equipment I need to buy that DirecTV does not provide? Or can I connect via any wireless router/modem? I have one from Comcast for my internet.

Please advise--and realize you are typing to someone who is ignorant on tech jargon. Thanks.


----------



## oaklandsberg (Aug 7, 2012)

Follow-up: In the troubleshooting menu, it says to try changing what number it is dialing, but I don't see anywhere where I can do that. I have never entered a phone number to call because it does not allow me to do so. In settings, network/phone, change phone settings, there is no option for changing the number or even setting a number. It just has things like do you have a dial tone, or prefix before calling, etc.

HELP...


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

I suspect that the troubleshooting tips are left over from the days when there were multiple phone numbers to choose from.


----------



## oaklandsberg (Aug 7, 2012)

I thought that might be the case. Of course, I also thought maybe the multiple numbers still existed.

That still takes me back to my basic problem though--If a phone cord connects the TiVo to a working phone jack, why won't it connect?

The error message talks about how it tries to obtain information from other DVRs in the house and to make sure other DVRs are functioning. My other DVRs are DTV units, not TiVo units. They do seem to be working fine.

Any ideas here?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

You don't need the phone connection at all - just the network connection is fine. I have mine connected to a phone line mainly for the Caller ID functionality.


----------



## oaklandsberg (Aug 7, 2012)

Well, I have been typing in chat sessions w/ TiVo support personnel all morning and here's what I have been told:

* I can't do a phone connection because I have Comcast as my telephone provider and the Comcast digital signal nullifies Tivo's ability to call.

* I can't use a wireless g router to connect to the network, TiVo's preferred method of network connection, because those routers are not compatible with DirecTV boxes.

* Basically, after talking with three different TiVo customer support people, I'm back to square one. Phone isn't an option and I don't know how to connect to the network.

Can anyone tell me what I need to do/buy here that will work with the new DirecTV HD Tivo receiver?

By the way, even though all attempts to connect have failed, my box somehow has data through August 20 on it. Explain that one to me too...

HELP!!!!


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

oaklandsberg said:


> Can anyone tell me what I need to do/buy here that will work with the new DirecTV HD Tivo receiver?


You could probably use a wireless bridge. But it may not be necessary because...



oaklandsberg said:


> By the way, even though all attempts to connect have failed, my box somehow has data through August 20 on it. Explain that one to me too...
> 
> HELP!!!!


... DirecTV TiVos get their guide data via the satellite?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

If you are talking to TiVo support people, they would be of no help to you because TiVo does not provide support for the DirecTV THR22 - DirecTV does.

Yes, DirecTV TiVos get guide data from the satellite. It has been that way for at least eight years. The phone connection has not been used for much since then - just authorization of PPV purchases made using your remote.


----------



## oaklandsberg (Aug 7, 2012)

OK, now I'm really confused--albeit I think relieved at the same time.

If the DirecTV Tivo box downloads its program/menu information from the satellite, what's the point of connecting it to either a phone line or the internet--just to order PPV? Can't I also do that by calling in or going online?

What am I missing here?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

If we're now talking about the THR22, connecting to the Internet gives you additional features such as On Demand. Yes, you can order PPV online and indeed that's a preferable way to do it as it authorizes all your boxes for the show.

DirecTV wants your box to be either connected to a phone line or to the Internet (or both), but you don't really lose much if you don't.

For the older DirecTV TiVos, the phone line was also used to trigger a software update.


----------



## oaklandsberg (Aug 7, 2012)

Do you think the 'on demand' feature is worth it?
What kind of stuff is available? What ratio is free vs. paid?


----------



## oaklandsberg (Aug 7, 2012)

And, although this has nothing to do with the topic, do most people hook their units up with cable lines or AV chords? Are there advantages/disadvantages?


----------



## oaklandsberg (Aug 7, 2012)

If I were to try to connect to the network for on demand, how do I do it?
Can someone provide an Amazon link to what I should buy and explain how I hook it up so it interacts w/ my computer?

Are there any chances of incompatibility problems? I'm using a Comcast wireless router.


----------



## oaklandsberg (Aug 7, 2012)

I found a link to this item in another discussion forum:
http://www.amazon.com/TRENDnet-Wire...=UTF8&qid=1339282177&sr=8-1&tag=5336432779-20

Is that what I want? How does it work? Do I simply plug it into a USB port in the unit? Will it be compatible with a computer running off a wireless router provided by Comcast?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

oaklandsberg said:


> I found a link to this item in another discussion forum:
> http://www.amazon.com/TRENDnet-Wire...=UTF8&qid=1339282177&sr=8-1&tag=5336432779-20
> 
> Is that what I want? How does it work? Do I simply plug it into a USB port in the unit? Will it be compatible with a computer running off a wireless router provided by Comcast?


You would connect it to the _*Ethernet* _ jack of the unit using an Ethernet cable.









As to compatibility, that would depend on whether or not the router supports Wireless-N or the bridge can shift down to Wireless-G. What is the model # of the router?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

oaklandsberg said:


> And, although this has nothing to do with the topic, do most people hook their units up with cable lines or AV chords? Are there advantages/disadvantages?


Most people use HDMI for HD boxes. Some use component video. There is no modulated RF output from these boxes and using composite video seems a waste - why get the HD box?


----------



## oaklandsberg (Aug 7, 2012)

Is the router number the same as the network home? (HOME-5A08)
I see a model number, but I think it's for the modem--unless they are one and the same (SMCD3GNV).


----------



## oaklandsberg (Aug 7, 2012)

Is there a quality difference between HDMI and Component Video? I have honestly never used either. I have always had the cable wires that were screwed into the unit and the TV.

It looks like I have component video (blue/green/red) to use.
HDMI is something extra I assume I'd have to buy.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

oaklandsberg said:


> Is the router number the same as the network home? (HOME-5A08)
> I see a model number, but I think it's for the modem--unless they are one and the same (SMCD3GNV).


Looks like that is a wireless-N gateway, so theoretically it should be OK.

However, I did see a bunch of posts on the Comcast forums indicating that the SMCD3GNV is, to say the least, problematic in the wireless area.


----------



## oaklandsberg (Aug 7, 2012)

I have not had any wireless problems yet, thank goodness.
I have had enough problems w/ DTV as is. Don't need to add Comcast to my list.


----------



## oaklandsberg (Aug 7, 2012)

Any thoughts on HDMI v. Component?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

HDMI. Some programs you won't be able to watch by component due to content provider rules.


----------



## oaklandsberg (Aug 7, 2012)

Can you explain what you mean by content provider rules?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

HBO, for example, tells DirecTV that they are required to set the "Content Constraint Token" when distributing HBO content. This is a flag in the program which the receiver sees and then disables HD over analog outputs, reducing the analog outputs to standard-def. For many years, the FCC prohibited providers from requiring the CCT to be set, but that was lifted and HBO, among others, took advantage of it.


----------



## oaklandsberg (Aug 7, 2012)

If I were to buy a HDMI cable, what should I buy?
Seems like there are a million options on Amazon. Are there signficant differences?
Will only some work?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Any of them will work - there are not significant differences as long as you don't go over 10 feet. If you need a longer cable, then a "higher speed" version is better. I would recommend the "Amazon Basics" line - all of that line is good quality.


----------



## oaklandsberg (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for all your help--and patience w/ someone who knows very little.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

monoprice.com is a great source for excellent quality cables at super prices.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

litzdog911 said:


> monoprice.com is a great source for excellent quality cables at super prices.


Agree 100 percent here, have bought their reasonably priced HDMI cables for the A/V equipment at work and at home and have never seen an issue with their cables.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

The Amazon Basics cable is just as good, and probably cheaper. Nothing against Monoprice.


----------



## oaklandsberg (Aug 7, 2012)

So if I have two HD receivers (One is a TiVO, the other is just a DirecTV HD DVR), something like this would be good?
http://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics-...1345217440&sr=8-1&keywords=amazon+basics+hdmi


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Yes, those would be fine.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

stevel said:


> The Amazon Basics cable is just as good, and probably cheaper. Nothing against Monoprice.


Monoprice is still cheaper, but what ever works. Been burned by purchasing at amazon. Only thing I get from them now is electronic books since they are delivered immediately to my ipad


----------

